# MaraX - new v2 PID software



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi Everyone

I see a new v2 of the PID software has been released by Lelit, see 




I wondered if anyone is running this version (apparently installed on all MaraX built from Dec21 onwards)?

I am keen to understand how the new PID has affected the steam Boost function and the boiler auto-fill too. 

Thanks

Will.


----------



## JP60606 (Dec 3, 2021)

Yeah I bought mine in December form BB and it was the newer V2 version. Saw previously some people had issues in X mode, but I’ve never had any of these so assume the issues have been ironed out. Steam pressure is always consistent and never had the boiler auto refill during.


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

JP60606 said:


> Yeah I bought mine in December form BB and it was the newer V2 version. Saw previously some people had issues in X mode, but I’ve never had any of these so assume the issues have been ironed out. Steam pressure is always consistent and never had the boiler auto refill during.


Brilliant, thank you for replying and that is just what I wanted to hear. I am thinking this (new gicar) might be my next coffee upgrade rather than a new machine now !


----------



## JP60606 (Dec 3, 2021)

Can you get hold of a new gicar?

I’ve also installed a group thermometer to keep an eye on brew temperatures, I mainly use it during dialling in when pulling multiple shots, but the temperature stability is impressive.


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

JP60606 said:


> Can you get hold of a new gicar?
> 
> I’ve also installed a group thermometer to keep an eye on brew temperatures, I mainly use it during dialling in when pulling multiple shots, but the temperature stability is impressive.


Yes I hope I can get the new gicar and get these features. I have asked Bella Barista yesterday and they have said they will come back to me. I asked Lelit themselves if there was a different part number for the v2 software gicar and they said no - which isn't hugely helpful to be honest!!

I don't suppose you have ever taken the cover off yours have you? I'd be interested in a photo of the label on the side of the gicar...


----------



## JP60606 (Dec 3, 2021)

itguy said:


> Yes I hope I can get the new gicar and get these features. I have asked Bella Barista yesterday and they have said they will come back to me. I asked Lelit themselves if there was a different part number for the v2 software gicar and they said no - which isn't hugely helpful to be honest!!
> 
> I don't suppose you have ever taken the cover off yours have you? I'd be interested in a photo of the label on the side of the gicar...


I haven't no, I've only taken the top off to adjust the OPV. I know there were talks in a thread on here about manually updated the software yourself but I don't think it was very straight forward/possible to get the firmware from Lelit easily.


----------

